# Time to get serious again!



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

I thought i would start up a journal as i have had a very long period of crap training and looked back at an old workout and noticed i was lifting the same **** then as i am now, so it's time to pick things up and get focused.

Short term goal is to clean the diet up, start increasing the weights and break my fat ass into a little cardio.

Long term goals is to get down to single digit bodyfat and to look like a bodybuilder year round..not just a chunky monkey lol.

Training history..3 years or there abouts...first year with no leg training or even a proper routine for that matter, just machines and biceps were trained excessively. However now i've got a good grasp of training and what works for me, however i'm still learning.

Stats:

20 years old

17 stone 12 lb

Super fat...diet recently has been the Ronald McDonald.

Starting pics to follow


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

It was my nan's funeral yesterday so i wasn't really focused in the gym, but wanted to go along to clear my head..i swapped legs over for chest and had a pretty pathetic workout but it wasn't going to be full of PB's given the events of the day.

Yesterday's training went as follows;

Flat bench: 60kg x 10, 100kg x 8, 120kg x 1, 130kg x 1

Incline dumbell press: 100lb x 8

Incline barbell press: 60kg x 12 60kg x 12

Pec deck: 14 plates x 10, 16 plates x 6, 18 plates x 4

Chest pullover: 60lb x 8


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Pics taken today..it's not a pretty site but i shall put them up in the name of progress and motivation for me to trim down. I couldnt pose my back because im so fat lol..it is a little wider than that.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Heres where i started from after a couple of months of training...April 2007.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Missed legs yesterday due to an unforseen emergency and so got them done tonight...i hate messing up my week's workout plan but what can you do?

Legs:

Squats: 60kg x 10, 100kg x 8, 140kg x 10

Leg press: 240kg x 10, 300kg x 8, 360kg x 4

Leg extensions: 3/4 stack x 8, whole stack x 10

Single leg ext: 20kg x 10 x 4

SLDL: 60KG X 10 X 3

Leg press calfs: 200kg x 10, 280kg x 10, 320kg x 8, 280kg x 10 + partials

Notes: Had to get squats done quickly as someone was waiting for squat rack, only managed 10 this week versus 15 last due to less rest time. Hams were fried so no need to go heavy on SLDL.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Quick back workout today:

Pulldowns: working upto 110kg x 10 reps

Underhand rows: 100kg 2 x 8

Overhand rows: 100kg x 8

Pullovers: 25kg x 10

Rack deadlift: 140kg x 20...fast pulls


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

Once you diet down mate, your going to look very good, you have big old arms on you to.

Have you decided you are going to do the South Coast show, if you are i would start dieting as soon as possible really.

*oh and what are you running if anything at the moment?


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

alright mate, thanks, yeah i know i've got a lot of work to do.

not running anything at the moment, do you know what the date for the south coast show will be next year? is this the one you intend on doing?


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

Going by past years its going to be the last Sunday of April so most probly the 25th.

Gives you 20 weeks if diet starts on the 1st of Dec.

Have you dieted down hard befor? Its one thing getting your abs out another thing looking nice and dry and stage ready, hence why im starting my prep on the 10th November giving myself almost 6 months!


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

nope i've never done a proper diet mate, i'll start on Nov 1st also then, which should give me enough time hopefully.

Tonights workout: Arms

Reverse grip bench: 60kg x 10, 100kg x 6, 110kg x 4, 120kg x 2

OH Dumbell: 40kg x 10, 45kg x 10, 50kg x 12

Bench dips: BW +20KG X 12, +40KG X 12

Barbell Curls: bar x 12, 40kg x 12, 50kg x 8

Dumbell preacher curls: 40lb x 8, 45lb x 6, 45lb x 6 (each arm)

Hammer curls: 15kg 3 x 10


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

Go for it mate il offer my moral support along the way.

Its all about being ridged with your eating, once you get yourself in that mindset its plain sailing bud.

Would also run some anabolic support for the last 10 weeks atleast befor contest as ul want to keep hold of what muscle you have, the further into diet the quicker the muscle seems to go if not careful.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

I know mate, i've followed a strict diet before but never taken my bodyfat down that low. Once i start cardio, i absolutely love it and stick to it easy.

I'll pop by on your journal to see how you get on, i'm sure you will smash the diet based on your last cut you did it easy.

yeah thats the plan, i dont intend on running anything yet as i've got a lot of fat to get off.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Todays workout: Shoulders

Seated dumbell press: 60lb x 8, 80lb x 8, 95lb x 8

Side laterals: 35lb x 8, 45lb x 20 (rest pause)

Barbell shrugs: 60kg x 10, 100kg x 10, 140kg x 8, 180kg x 8

Upright rows: 60kg 2 x 8

Rear delt on pec-dec: 10 plates x 10, 12 x 10, 14 x 6

Face pulls: half stack x 10, full stack x 10, full stack x 8

Notes: Left shoulder felt a bit stiff so only went upto 95lb dumbell press vs 100lb last week. Will have a more thorough warm up next week and aim to go heavier.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Tonights workout: Legs

Squats: 60kg x 10, 60kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 140kg x 12

Leg press: 240kg x 8, 280kg x 8, 320kg x 6, 360kg x 4

Leg extensions: half stack x 12, full stack x 20 (rest pause)

Single leg extensions: 20kg x 10 x 4

SLDL: 50KG X 12, 90KG X 12, 110KG X 8


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Todays Workout: Chest

Flat bench: 60kg x 10, 100kg x 6, 120kgx 3, 130kg x 1, 140kg x 2, 150kg x F

Incline dumbell: 80lb 4 x 10

Light flies

Notes: Tried a 150kg bench tonight and felt a twitch in my chest and so had to have my spotter grab it off me, chest still felt a little ****ed afterwards and so couldnt go heavy on dumbells...hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Chest is feeling much better today so just a little tweak afterall.

Todays diet has been crap...was out all day with my dad and sister shopping and so ended up getting a McDonalds nom nom.

Todays Workout: Back

Cable rows: working upto 125kg x 8

Pulldowns: working upto 110kg x 8

Plate loaded row: 60kg each arm x 12

Rack deadlifts: working upto 220kg x 4

Light pullovers to finish


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Day off from the weights today and decided to pull my finger out and get some cardio done. Did just shy of an hour at moderate pace, was sweating buckets and my back was pumped to ****!

Got some nice cuts of steak in yesterday along with some fish so that will ensure diet stays clean this week.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Did a hour half of cardio again this afternoon. Then trained arms a few hours later..played it safe and didn't go too heavy on CG as chest feels a little tight on the negative portion of the movement.

Arms:

CG Bench: 60kg x 10, 100kg x 8, 120kg x 3

OH Dumbell: 75lb x 10, 95lb x 10, 110lb x 10, 120lb x 10

Bench dips: bw+20kg x 10, +40kg x 8, +60kg x 4 then drop set

Pushdowns: whole stack 4 x 10

EZ Preacher curl: Worked upto 48kg x 6 + 2 neg reps

Dumbell curls(Strict): 45lb x 8, 50lb x 8, 35lb x 12


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Shoulders:

Dumbell press: 60lb x 10, 80lb x 8, 95lb x 6, 110lb x F

Side raises: 35lb x 8, 45lb x 20 (rest pause)

Barbell shrugs: 60kg x 10, 100kg x 10, 140kg x 10, 180kg x 8, 190kg x 8

Upright rows: 60kg x 10

Rear delt machine: worked upto 70kg x 4

Face pulls: whole stack 3 x 10

Notes: Felt strong on the dumbell press today, decided to skip the 100lb and try 110lb, the pressing strength was there but i couldnt balance them so didnt risk it. Went out for a meal and had a nice big 16oz steak with chips post workout..job done.


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

Quick note, you need to up your cardio mate.

Do 45mins early morn on a empty stomach at a slow steady rate and do your weight sessions in the evening, this helped me strip 3 stone in the past and also with a low carb diet.

Not having a dig but u should to avoid the mcd's and alos post you diet up here for some help and to get u motivated


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Alrite mate thanks for the advice, i intend to do so as of tomorrow...i was just breaking my fat ass into cardio as it's been so long.

I will start logging the diet, i've cleaned it up a little and starting eating egg whites and lean turkey for most meals.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Leg session was not worth noting down. I did get 45 mins cardio done today however.

Today: Chest

Bench press: 60kg x 10, 100kg x 12, 10, 8

Incline barbell: 60kg x 10, 70kg x 8, 80kg x 8, 90kg x 4

Cable crossovers: 4 x 10

Had a lighter workout today and did some higher rep stuff on the bench with very strict form. I've never done Incline barbell freeweight before so tried it out today and liked it...got a good pump from it...Next week up the weights.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Today: Back

Seated rows: working upto 125kg x 8

Hammer Strength rows: working upto 80kg a side x 4

Rack deadlifts: working upto 220kg x 4

Behind neck pulldown: working upto the stack x 6

Finished with light pullovers and stretched out by hanging from the chin up bar


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

Even though your carrying alot of fat, once youve diet'd down it looks like you'll have a hella lot of muscle there! keep up the hard work mate, hope you reach your goals, i'll continue to follow your Journey


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Graham Mc said:


> Even though your carrying alot of fat, once youve diet'd down it looks like you'll have a hella lot of muscle there! keep up the hard work mate, hope you reach your goals, i'll continue to follow your Journey


Thanks for coming by mate

I just need to get into the groove of cardio, did an hour yesterday and it's starting to become a breeze. Diet still needs some attention but its better than before.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Trained arms today, had no training partner so couldn't really go heavy or do any heavy OH dumbell work.

Arms:

CG Bench: 60kg x 10, 100kg x 6, 120kg x5, 4

Single arm dumbell: 20kg x 10, 25kg x 6, 27.5kg x4, 4

OH Tricep bar: +10kg x 10, +15kg x 10, +17.5kg x 6 (Each side)

Pushdowns: stack x 10, stack x 18

Barbell curls: bar x 10, 40kg x 10, 50kg x 6, 55kg x4, 50kg x 2

Machine preacher curl: stack x 10,3,2

Hammer curl: 20kg x 10, 25kg x 8, 27.5kg x 6

Reverse barbell curls: 40kg x 10

Notes: Quite alot of volume today which i enjoyed, just finding my groove on a few exercises such as the OH Tricep bar which i liked using and the reverse barbell curls at the end of the workout.

Did an hour cardio today, i will keep it at an hour a day apart from on leg day. I'll up the intensity as i get more fit.

Any thoughts on rowing for cardio? I love rowing and could crank this out HIIT style


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Yesterday was a day off training, did about a half hour cardio...was late getting started and so didnt have time to get a full hour in.

Got an extra hours sleep than usual and so feeling pretty refreshed and ready to hit shoulders today, i really could use having a training partner to smash every workout as i like doing partials/negatives. I only train with someone on chest day and sometimes arms.

Thinking about changing gyms, however the one i'm at now is very near by and has a decent atmosphere, it's just missing a few bits of equipment like a hack squat, pullover machine, no hammer strength stuff, no lying ham curls and only one squat rack which can be a pain.

Update later with shoulders workout


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Shoulders:

Seated dumbell press: 60LB X 8, 80LB X 8, 100LB X 8

Side Raises: 35lb x 10, 45lb x 8, 50lb x 6, 55lb x 6 (each arm)

Barbell Shrugs: 60kg x10, 100kg x 10, 140kg x 10, 180kg x 8, 190kg x 8, 140kg x 8

Reverse pec deck: working upto 75kg x 6

Face pulls: whole stack 3 x 10

Static hold on cable crossover: 20kg until failure, 25kg till failure (each arm)


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Legs:

Squats: 60kg x 10, 100kg x8, 140kg x 10, 140kg x 6

Leg press: 240kg x 8, 280kg x 8, 320kg x 8

Leg ext: whole stack 3 x 8

Single leg ext: 20kg 3 x 8

SLDL: 50KG X 10, 90KG X 8, 110KG X 8, 120KG X 6

Ham curls: worked upto 40kg each leg x 6

Calf raise: worked upto whole stack x 6

1 set toe press 200kg

Notes: Knees felt a little tight and so i've actually dropped reps off my squat so did an extra set, decent leg workout didn't finished all sets on toe press as gym was closing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

I would do a ketogenic diet if i was you or else you may be trying to shift the lard forever.

Pick a diet and stick to it 100%. Plus the ketogenic diet would allow you to do less cardio like you have been doing.

You certainly do have some mass underneath the fat but you have a long way to go so don't get derailed or you will be like 99% of the population and never achieve any thing with your body.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

alrite con thanks for the input, do you suggest something like the basic keto diet dave palumbo outlines?

how does strength suffer when on keto, is it case of keeping the volume low and intensity high


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Subbed matey. You will look good when you cut !


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Themanabolic said:


> Subbed matey. You will look good when you cut !


thanks mate, have you got a journal yourself? if so ill have a look in and see how ur getting on


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

no mate I don't at the moment, I will probs get one up for my cutting cycle in feb - I'm on a bit of a boring bulk at the moment, not much of a change can be seen, I like to see changes in pic's thats why I'll journal my cut haha


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

fair enough mate, still take pics even if you're bulking just not as regularly. That way you can monitor what areas are improving and what needs to be worked on.

Just don't end up a perma-bulker like me and don't go wild with the fast foods


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

daniel.m said:


> fair enough mate, still take pics even if you're bulking just not as regularly. That way you can monitor what areas are improving and what needs to be worked on.
> 
> Just don't end up a perma-bulker like me and don't go wild with the fast foods


Tbh m8, you have a $hit load of size as it is. Once your cut I reckon you will look mint m8. Keep at it, don't give up.

All you can do is get better.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

SK-XO said:


> Tbh m8, you have a $hit load of size as it is. Once your cut I reckon you will look mint m8. Keep at it, don't give up.
> 
> All you can do is get better.


thanks mate, i will definitely get it done as i'm sick of looking crap...

at first it was a case of get some muscle on me and then cut but u end up thinking hmm i need some more muscle on my legs or whatever and then in a couple of months u havn't grown any but u could have dieted.

If i turn out to only weigh 12 stone odd at the end of it then so be it, at least i'll know what i have to work with


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Chest:

Flat Bench press: 60kg x 10, 100kg x 8, 120kg x 8

Incline: 60kg x 10, 80kg x 6, 90kg x 6, 60kg x 20, 60kg x 15

2 sets flies 60lb dumbells

Notes: Will up incline to 100kg next week, only second week on this movement, 90kg felt pretty easy. The following high rep sets after were good, my triceps failed before my chest though.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Update: Weight today is 18 stone 1, so actually up a couple of pound which is funny as i have stayed just under 18 stone for a while now even when eating more cals and then as i start dieting i break over the weight.

Did an hours cardio today, took some progress photos, not much to report as it's only been a couple of weeks since the last pics...give it another month and i shall put some pics up hopefully showing some decent improvements.

Hurt my neck somehow, it feels tight when i turn to the right, probably just slept funny.

Anyhow update later, training arms in about an hour.

Diet so far today has been:

10:00am: 2 Scoops whey, 50 grams oats, 200ml milk, linseed and small amount of ground almonds

12:00pm: 5 whole eggs, 4 rashers of lean back (fat cut off)

2:00pm: 10 egg whites, 1 apple, 1 banana

4:00pm: 1 scoop whey, 50 grams oats, 200ml milk, linseed and almonds

5:00pm: Will be 2 chicken breasts

So heres an example of the kind of foods i am eating, i'm not to sure on the total calories i'll have to work it out, quantities are based on what i was eating when bulking and so have reduced carbs and treats so far.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Today: Arms

CGBP: 60kg X 10, 100kg X 8, 120kg X 4, 130kg X 5

OH Tricep bar: 30kg x 10, 50kg x 8, 55kg x 6

Pushdowns: fullstack x 20, fullstack x 15

Olympic Barbell curls: bar x 10, 40kg x 10, 50kg x 6, 55kg x 6 dropset 50kg x 4

Machine preacher curls: stack x 8, x 7 x 5 x 3 (rest pause set)

Hammer curls: 55lb x 8, 66lb x 6, 75lb x 4 (each arm)


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

No cardio today as had to train early and then go out straight afterwards.

Today: Shoulders

Dumbell press: 60lb x 8, 80lb x 8, 100lb x 10

Side laterals: 35lb x8, 45lb x 6, 60lbx 4, 6 35lb 3 x 10 (each arm)

Rear delts on pec deck: working upto 16 plates x 6

Face pulls: whole stack 4 x 10

Cable hold: 20kg till failure, 25kg till failure x 3 (each arm)

Shrugs: 60kg x 10, 100kg x 8

Notes: Gym was shutting so couldnt finish the shrugs but other than that pretty pleased with the workout. Got two more reps on the dumbell presses, gonna have another bash at the 110lb soon. Side raises took them pretty heavy today and then went back down with stricter form, it seems that i really need to give these a beasting to get them to grow.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

some good lifts there pal ! keep it up, keeping my eye on this !


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks mate, i'm going to be trying to up the weights each week as i havn't really been testing myself lately.

Got a half hour of cardio in today, got legs this afternoon so don't want to fry them before the workout.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Today: Legs

Squats: 60kg x 10, 100kg x 8, 140kg x 10

Leg press: 240kg x 6, 280kg x 8, 320kg x 6

Hack Squat: whole stack 2 x 10

Single leg extensions: 20kg 5 x 10

SLDL: 60KG X 10, 100KG X 8, 130KG X 6, 140KG X 4

Ham curls: 35kg x 10, 40kg x 6

Seated calf raise: working upto whole stack x 10

Toe press: 200kg 4 x 10

Notes: Knees felt buggered after the squats so couldnt go heavy on leg press or leg extensions so threw in a few hack squats. SLDL felt pretty good today, will up the reps on the 140 set next week.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Today: Chest

Flat bench: 60kg x 10, 100kg x 8, 120kg x 6

Incline bench: 60kg x 8, 80kg x 8, 100kg x 5, 110kg x 3

Pec deck: working upto 16 plates x 6

Machine negatives: 2 sets

Partials: 60kg 2 x 20

Notes: Didn't get my set up right on the flat bench and felt a tweak on the sixth rep so left it there and moved on to incline, i might give flat bench a miss because it just isnt working out, incline feels much more smoother. To make up for a **** poor flat bench i got some partials and negs done at the end of the workout, got a good pump


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Today: Back

Underhand barbell rows: 60kg x 8,8 100kg x 8, 120kg x 5, 7(Chalked up on 2nd set)

Dumbell rows: 50kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 65kg x 8

Pulldowns behind the neck: whole stack 5 x 5

Wide grip seated row: 3 sets

Rack deadlifts: working upto 180kg x 10

Notes: Good workout today, grip went on the underhand rows, not sure if wraps would really help on this exercise either, dumbell rows felt strong on! By the time i got to rack deadlifts my lower back was fried so left it there for today.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Today: Arms

CGBP: 60KG X 10, 100KG X 8, 120KG X 4

Floor Press: 100kg x 8, 7, 7

OH Tricep: 30kg x 10, 50kg x 6,6,5

Pushdowns: fullstack x 22, 8, 8

Barbell curl: bar x 10, 40kg x 10, 50kg x 8, 60kg x 7, 62.5kg x 3

Machine preacher: full stack x 8, 6, 6

Hammer curls: 55lb x 8 75lb x 4, 80lb x 6, 85lb x 4 (each arm)

Notes: Chest tendon keep twitching when flat benching/close grip benching and its really limiting what i can do on these exercises...on the other hand biceps felt pretty strong today.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Today: Shoulders

Dumbell press: 60lb x 8, 80lb x 8, 100lb x 13

Side laterals: 35lb x 8, 45lb x6,4, 60lb x 6, 65lb x 4 (assisted)

Barbell shrugs: 60kg x 10, 100kg x 8, 140kg x 8, 180kg x 10

Upright rows: 60kg 2 x 8

Rear delt machine: working upto 14 plates

Face pulls: whole stack 3 x 10

Notes: Felt strong on the dumbell press and side laterals but then kind of faded towards the rest of the workout.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Today: Legs

Squats: 60kg x 10, 100kg x 8, 140kg x 8

Leg press: 240kg x 10, 280kg x 10, 320kg x 8, 6

Leg ext: whole stack x 15, whole stack x 10

Single leg ext: 25kg 3 x 10

SLDL: 60KG X 10, 100KG X 8, 140KG X 6

Seated calf machine: working upto whole stack x 10

Toe press: 240kg 4 x10


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Today: Chest

Flat dumbell press: 60lb x 8, 80lb x 8, 100lb x 8, 110lb x 10, 120lb x 4

Incline barbell press: 60kg x 8, 100kg x 6, 110kg x 4

Dumbell flies: 60lb x 8, 75lb x 6, 85lb x 4

Machine negatives: 3 sets of 3 working upto full stack

Chest stretch: 65lb dumbells till failure

Notes: Had a pretty good workout today, ditched the flat bench press and did dumbells instead with a very thorough warmup and had no problems..felt really strong on this today, i got 4 reps with the 120lb/55kg dumbells and reckon i culd have got more, i had trouble taking the dumbells off the rack as they caught onto another dumbell and then my wraps came loose so had to redo them with zapped my forearms just holding the dumbells for longer. looking for 6 reps next week on these


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Awsome looking weights in your training mate well done


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks mate, i'd still like a bigger squat though but doing singles isnt going to get my legs to grow, and they are lagging as it is.

Tomorrow is back, im gonna try and row the 70kg dumbells woop!


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Today: Back

Underhand rows: 60kg x 10, 100kg x 8, 120kg x 8,2

Dumbell rows: 50kg x 8, 60kg x 6, 70kg x 6,4

Behind neck pulldowns: whole stack 4 x 8

Pullovers: 40kg 2 x 10

Rack deadlifts: 100kg x 8, 140kg x 8, 180kg x 6, 220kg x 4

Notes: Grip went on underhand rows but still managed to crank out an extra rep versus last week, went straight into the dumbell rows and kept reps low and managed to rep out the 70kg dumbells, the handle is so thick i can barely get my grip on it lol. By this point my lower back was fried and so the rack deadlifts felt pretty tough....finished up with a stretch on the chin up bar. Job done!


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Today: Arms

CGBP: 60KG x 10, 100kg x 8, 120kg x 4

Floor Press: 60kg x 8, 100kg x 5, 120kg x 3, 130kg x 2

OH Tricep: 30kg x 10, 50kg x 6,4

Pushdowns: whole stack x 20,12,8

Barbell curls: 20kg x 10, 40kg x 8, 50kg x 6, 60kg x 5, 70kg x 2

Hammer curls: 60lb x 6, 75lb x 6, 85lb x 4

Preacher curl machine: whole stack x 8,6,2

Notes: Cant get my setup right on close grip, i like to arch my back but have back pumps from cardio this afternoon, floor press will go upto 140kg next week. Had a decent bicep workout, try for more reps on 70kg next week.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Today: Shoulders

Seated dumbell press:45lb x 8, 60lb x 8, 80lb x 8, 110lb x 1

Side laterals: 35lb x 8, 45lb x 8, 60lb x 6, 65lb x 6, 45lb x 10

Shrugs: 100kg x 10, 140kg x 8, 180kg x 8, 190kg x 6

Upright rows: 60kg x 8, 70kg x 6, 80kg x 4

rear delt machine: working upto 14 plates

2 sets cable front raises

2 sets face pulls

Crucifix hold on cables

Notes: Tried to up the weight from 100lb dumbells to 110lb, it seems such a big jump, at least i got 1 rep this time but came down and just lost control. Wasn't feeling much strong on anything else after that so did a bit more volume.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

christ you seem amazingly strong and looking seriously massive! well done.

what wieght were you in april 07, or whenever the pic on the first page was taken?


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

alrite mate, im not that strong really, i just choose exercises which work well for me, for example my chest and leg strength are pretty poor, back and arms are decent.

Ermm i was about 12 stone 6 there if i remember rightly, my eating habits back then were pretty poor, i would drink yazoo milkshakes and think that was a good count towards my daily protein intake lmao.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

today: legs

squats: 60kg x 10, 60kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 140kg x 10, 160kg x 4

leg press: 240kg x 6, 280kg x 6, 320kg x 8, 360kg x 6

leg ext: whole stack x 15, 8, 6

single leg ext: 25kg 3 x 10

SLDL: 60KG X 10, 100KG X 10, 120KG X 4, 140KG X 8

Ham curls: 40kg x 8, 45kg x 12

Notes: Decent workout today, looking for 180kg squat in the next couple of weeks, should be good for 400kg on leg press also, SLDL is coming up nicely, once i hit ten reps ill up it to 150kg. Will get calves done tomorrow after chest


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

I feel as though im coming down with the flu, nose is dripping, throat is dry and i had the hot/cold sweats last night and couldnt sleep. Was gonna give the gym a miss today but carried on as it was only chest which isnt massively taxing compared to say back.legs.

Today: Chest

Flat dumbell press: 60lb x 10, 80lb x 8, 100lb x 6, 110lb x 6, 120lb x 5

Incline barbell press: 60kg x 8, 100kg x 6, 120kg x 4

Dumbell flies: 60lb x 8, 75lb x 6, 88lb x 4

Machine negatives: whole stack 2 x 3 reps

Flat bench press partials: 60kg x 20, 80kg x 15

Dumbell chest stretch: 75lb till failure, 80lb till failure

Calves:

Seated calves working upto whole stack x 10

Leg press calves: working upto 320kg x 8

Notes: Felt strong on dumbell presses got 1 extra rep this week, what kills my strength is taking them from the rack and kicking them up. Incline felt strong today and so because of such low volume did some partials and negatives at the end.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Had the flu the last couple of days and have felt rough, diet has been crap and have been laid up in bed. Decided to miss training yesterday but went and did back today, i had a cracking workout all things considered but have probably trashed my immune system even more lmao.

Today: Back

Underhand barbell rows: 60kg x 8, 6, 100kg x 8, 120kg x 8, 140kg x 6

Dumbell rows: 50kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 70kg x 8,6

Wide grip pulldowns: working upto 110kg till beyond failure with spotter 15-20 reps.

Rack deadlifts: 100kg x 10, 140kg x 8, 180kg x 6

Good mornings: 60kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 100kg x 10

Notes: Couldnt get any leg drive in the rack deadlifts, the reps were very slow so decided to give good mornings a try out with the new cambered bar.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

best of luck mate, take each day as it comes and keep pushing!


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks mate, you look in sick shape in your avatar.

I saw your keto diet plan the other day, might pinch it for myself =]


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Tonight: Arms

CGBP: 60KG X 10, 60KGX 8, 100KGX 8,8

Floor press: 60kgx 8, 100kg x 6, 120kg x 3, 140kg x 3

OH Dumbell: 80lb x 8, 100lb x 10, 10

Light pushdowns

Reverse barbell curls: bar x 10, 40kg x 10, 60kg x 8

Plate pinch: two 20kg plates till failure, few sets

Notes: Had a so-so tricep workout today, biceps felt sore from the heavy underhand rows yesterday so left them out and did a little forearm work instead.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Forearms had doms in from hitting them the other day, and so when training shoulders today i think i strained my wrist a little as they were already a bit stiff.

Today: Shoulders

Seated Smith Shoulder Press: 60kg x 8, 80kg x 6, 100kg x 6, 110kg x 5, 120kg x 4

Side raises: 35lb x 8, 45lb x 8, 60lb x 6, 65lb x 6, 45lb x 8

Shrugs: working upto 180kg x 8

Upright rows: working upto 80kg x 4 sloppy reps

Rear delts on pec deck: working upto 16 plates x 10


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

My wrist is royally ****ed today and i cant move it at all without pain, cold has gone but its gone from one limiting factor to another.

Today: Light legs

Leg ext: 5 sets

Single leg press

hack squat

Single leg ham curl

Toe press

Notes: All performed with a slow negative and pause at the top of each rep, quads were on fire, couldnt squat as i would have to turn my wrist to grip the bar.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Been icing the wrist over the last couple of days and its a little better but still limited mobility when trying to bend or rotate it.

Today: Chest

Incline dumbell press with hands turned in: 60lb x 10, 80lb x 10, 100lb x 3

Single arm pec deck: working upto 70kg x 10 each earm

Machine chest press: few light sets

Dumbell pullovers: 60lb x 10, 80lb x 10, 10

Light cable flies underhand

Notes: Had a decent workout, couldnt do any barbell press or conventional grip dumbell press as too much stress on the wrist, instead used a hammer grip and wrapped wrist up with two wrist wraps on the one wrist to keep it solid and went comparably light.


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello mate, not great news about the wrist but it just seems like a little niggle sure it well be on the mend soon enough!

Hows the dieting going?


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

alright mate, havn't done any cardio in over a week, cold has gone now and wrist feels alot better today so will start the cardio back up today. Bodyweight is back upto 18 stone 4 *sigh*

I've been trying to get my lifts back up and probs killed my CNS and come down with the cold.

How are you doing? Well into the diet now?


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

daniel.m said:


> alright mate, havn't done any cardio in over a week, cold has gone now and wrist feels alot better today so will start the cardio back up today. Bodyweight is back upto 18 stone 4 *sigh*
> 
> I've been trying to get my lifts back up and probs killed my CNS and come down with the cold.
> 
> How are you doing? Well into the diet now?


Stick with it mate, take a couple of weeks of de-loading then hit it nice and hard again bro.

Getting slowly into my diet head mode now, look forwards to it and got alot of hunger back as it was a bit lacking as of late.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

good to hear things are on track.

Ok today trained back, was a good workout.

Today: Back

Seated cable rows: working upto 145kg x 8

Hammer strength rows: working upto 80kg each side x 6

Pulldowns: 4 sets

Rack pulls: working upto 180kg x 8

Good mornings: 100kg x 10


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

went out last night for my cousins birthday, so missed a few meals yesterday and today is a little off track. Only had three beers but it was enough to give me a fuzzy head

Got a quick arm workout in yesterday before going out

CGBP: working upto 130kg x 3 with a suicide grip

OH Tricep bar: working upto 53kg x 6

Floor press: working upto 120kg x 5

Few light sets on biceps, wrist cant take the strain with anything heavy


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Today: Light shoulders

Smith Press: 60kg x 10, 10, 20

Front hammer raises: 35lbx 10, 45lb x 6, 60lb x 4

Side raises: 35lb x 8, 40lb x 8, 45lb x 8

Bent over raises: 35lb x 8, 45lb x 8, 55lb x 8

Box Shrugs: 20kg each side x 10, 40kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 75kg x 8

20 rep side delts with a 10kg plate

Notes: A so-so workout, just took it light on the pressing as wrist is still a little tender, got 40 reps total with little to no rest in between sets, triceps went before delts. Back to heavier side raises next week


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Wrist is still buggered, chest was much the same as last week, had to hammer out high reps with 85lb dumbells...picked up the 100lb and just couldnt balance in the left hand.

Had a quick leg workout yesterday, nothing to write home about.

Today was back, smashed it out with lots of reps and volume, no crazy weights, just concentrated on good form. Diet has been a littl off the last few days, i just cant get into the swing of my workouts when im training with light weights and machines and so forth.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Wrist has improved ever so slightly over the last few days, managed to get upto 40kg on the straight bar curls, without much fuss, once again just did high reps with good form.

Stayed up late watching UFC last night and so woke up late today and had to cram in my meals before gym and ended up late to the gym and rushing my workout.

Today: Shoulders

Push Press: 60kg x 8, 80kg x 6, 90kg x 4, 100kg x 2

Side raises: working upto 60lb x 8 cheated

Box Shrugs: box+40kg x 12, +80kg x 8, +120kg x 8, + 160kg x 10

Rear delt machine: working upto 16 plates x 8

Notes: Couldnt do much over 100kg on push press as catching it on the way down hurt my wrist and i couldnt stabilize it. Other than that was a decent workout, feel shattered now and cant wait to fill up on sunday lunch.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Had a good back workout today, am training with an old workout partner again so should motivate me a bit more in the gym as he is a strong little ****er and will be outlifting me in a matter of weeks no doubt, as he just come back from a pec tear.

Wrist feels about 95% now, back upto the 50kg dumbells on incline presses so pretty happy.

Today: Back

Seated rows: working upto 150kg x 8

Hammer Strength rows: working upto 85kg each arm x 5

Pulldowns behind the neck: rest-pause whole stack 25 reps total

Rack deadlifts: working upto 220kg


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Had another little injury to contest with over the last few days, was doing box shrugs and just felt the entire load go onto my spine/spinal erectors, i felt winded and couldnt move properly for two days after that..it went away over the course of a few days.

As for the wrist ive been using a thick axle bar for most lifts to strengthen it up and it has done the trick, after using the axle bar and going back to regular olympic bar they feel easy to handle.

Training partner went AWOL lol but think he is training today.

Yesterdays workout: Chest

Incline dumbell: 60lb x 12, 80lb x 8, 100lb x 8, 110lb x 8

Incline Smith: 60kg x 10, 100kg x 6, 6

Dumbell Flies: 75lb x 8, 85lb x 6, 95lb x 3

Dumbell pullovers: 80lb x 10, 100lb x 8


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

A quick update as will be having the next few days off from the gym because it is closed.

Had a few rubbish workouts lately, diet has been ok, if actually a little light on food as my appetite has been shot.

I'm gonna feed up on some good food over christmas and enjoy the few days off, family are all off out for a drink on Xmas day, and so im going along but will probs not drink, then back to business in the new year.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice journal mate, I've just subscribed


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Back in the gym now after having 6 days off over Xmas, i was blowing out my **** when i got back. Had a leg workout yesterday, there was three people total in the gym and it was cold as ****, i was cooling down in between sets because it was so cold.

Squats

Leg press

Leg Ext

SLDL: 150kg x 4 PB

Ham curls

20 rep hack squat


----------

